# Tabelle mit unterschiedlicher Höhe



## santange (13. April 2004)

Hallo allerseits,

Ist es möglich in einer Tabelle pro Spalte eine unterschiedliche Zeilenhöhe zu haben?

Ich  habe auf meiner Startseite eine Tabelle mit zwei Spalten 2/3 zu 1/3 und ca. 10 Zeilen. Jetzt möchte ich für die linke Spalte die Zeilenhöhe frei bestimmen pro Zeile ohne dass es Einfluss auf die rechte bekommt.

Kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen?

Schon jetzt vorab vielen Dank.

Claudio


----------



## Sven Mintel (13. April 2004)

Nö, das geht nicht... Zellen in einer Zeile sind immer gleich hoch.

Unter Umständen lässt sich dein Problem per "rowspan" regeln.


----------



## santange (13. April 2004)

Kann die Lösung Tabelle in Tabelle sein?


----------



## Martys (13. April 2004)

Ja, du kannst die Tabellen verschachteln und so unterschiedliche Zeilenhöhen einstellen.


----------



## Xaicon (13. April 2004)

Die Zellenhöhe jeder Zelle in einer Zeile muss immer gleich sein, und es gibt keinen Weg dies zu ändern.
Was man machen könnte wäre:
Zeilen je nach Spalte mit dem Befehl _rowspan="?"_ zusammenfassen, wobei ? die Anzahl der Zeilen bestimmt. mehr hierzu
oder mehrere Tabellen ineinander/nebeneinander verwenden.


----------

